# Toolemera: Ohio Saw Works catalog 1874



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

First in a series of saw related material, here is an Ohio Saw Works catalog from 1874. If the name escapes you, try Woodrough & McParlin.

http://toolemerablog.typepad.com/

Best
Gary


----------

